
Why Conference Call Technology Never Works - jbegley
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/y3mxyw/why-conference-call-technology-never-works
======
kwillets
I'm curious why we can't do echo/feedback cancellation. I know the signal
processing algorithms exist, but perhaps I'm missing something.

